# auch frage wegen folienrand



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

hier neue bilder von mein teichbau .

hätte gerne ein paar meinungen ,zum thema folie am rand wie mach ich das am besten ???


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Ohjeiei,
die Folie ist zu kurz :schizo 

Was wollt ihr denn neben dem Teich machen?

Gehört das Grundstück am Hang auch noch euch?


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

wieso zu kurz ??? 
ja gehöhrt alles zusammen 
also was soll ich machen , sie war breiter aber ich hab sie schon etwas abgeschnitten :-(     und nun ???


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Läuft das Wasser immer noch?

Edit:
Mach doch mal ein Foto, wie der Uferbereich an der Mauer- unter der Folie aussieht


----------



## Harald (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

hallo,

das Problem, dass hier auftauchen kann ist, dass das Teichwasser in Kontakt mit dem angrenzenden Erdreich kommen kann, das wirkt dann wie ein Löschblatt und saugt das Wasser aus dem Teich.

Dies wird in der Regel durch eine Kapilarsperre verhindert. Nur für diese Sperre ist bei Dir jetzt die Folie zu kurz.

So, wie die Folie im Moment liegt, passiert noch nichts, allerdings wird es Dir schwer fallen, die Folie richtig zu verstecken. Eine Ufermatte scheidet aus, da sie eine Verbindung zum Erdreich bilden würde.

Du kannst wohl nur außen um den Teich Platten legen, die die Folie hochhalten. Innerhalb des Teiches mußt Du dann auf dem kleinen Wall auch irgendetwas (vielleicht auch Steine) legen, damit die Folie nicht in den Teich kippt.

Das ihr Frauen auch immer alles sofort ordentlich haben müßt und alles abschneidet....


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Wenn du den Wulst wegmachst und den Rand auf Bodennieveua bringst, dann müßte die Folie für eine Kapilarsperre reichen.

Dafür mußt du aber etwas Wasser abpumpen.

Das Problem an der Mauer dürfte wohl einen Bastelzirkus geben.

Hilft dein Mann denn jetzt mit- oder machst du das immer noch alleine?


Guck mal hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2944/?q=Kapillarsperre


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

och nööö gehts nicht anders wenn ich wieder abpumpen muß dann verlier ich ja an oberfläche , die wulst mußte sein weil der boden durch den abhang und mauer 
nicht gerade war .
hatte die wulst gestern noch breiter aber mußte sie  kleiner machen weil ich stress bekam mit mein männe ....

ja mach alles alleine , er hat kein sinn und keine zeit dafür  , und nörgelt nur rumm ,da er nur nörgelnd dem teich zugestimmt hat , und er das auch nicht mag weil er in seinen augen schon viel zu groß ist , und ich mich nicht ganz an seine 
maße gehalten hab ....

also wie jetzt was machen ??? 

hab mich so auf den bau des teiches gefreut , aber langsam verlier ich den mut ,wegen all dem stress , und nun auch noch zu blöd genug folie drann zu lassen .
meno könnt mich selbst in den ...    beißen 
so hier bilder von der mauer am abhang. 

 

 

 

 

ich dachte ich ziehe durch die wulst einen kleinen graben um dort die folie  reinzulegen und den rand etwas rausschauen zu lassen , und mit kies und steinen bedecken so gut es geht , was oder wie sollte ich es sonst machen ???


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Hallo,

wie wäre es z.B. mit der Lösung:
 
oder dieser:
 
(Schwarz Folie, grün Ufermatte, grau Stein)
Version 1 müßte jedes Jahr auf Dochte untersucht werden, die z.B. durch an den Steinen vorbeiwachsendes Gras oder von Ameisen eingeschleppte Erde entstehen können.  
Das graue Viereck soll ein Pflasterstein sein - als Mähkante für den Rasenmäher; sollte aber in Mörtel verlegt werden!

So saugen die Matten sicher nichts leer. 
Wie es dann im Teich weiter geht, kommt aufs Profil an. Die Matten gibts in 3 vers. Längen und sogar mit aufgenähten Taschen bei www.naturagart.de .

Edit: Wenn vor der Mauer noch ne Stufe ist, dann stapel da einfach Steine wie ne Art Trockenmauer hoch (Vlies drunter legen nicht vergessen)... fertig.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

mit der version 1 ist gut , und auch mit der zweiten , muß nur mein männe fragen  wie er das sieht mit rasenkannte , was für ihn später auf jedenfall besser wäre .
danke annett, mal sehen was es sonst noch für möglichkeiten gibt....


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Jepp,
ich würde fast sagen, es ist das 2. Lösungsbild von Annett  

Um Beton wirst du wohl nicht rumkommen;- deshalb meine Frage nach deinem Mann mit den dickeren Armen.

An der Mauer müßtetst du die Folie mit einer Schiene andübeln.
Das wirst du aber nur von innen schaffen;- daher auch hier wieder die Frage nach dicken Armen.

Die Folie 2x um die Schiene wickeln und ein paar Schlagdübel rein.  
(Aber nur mit Acku;- mit 220 Volt kannst du wohl nicht ins Wasser steigen : : 

Also Wasserspiegel um 10-15 cm absenken ist wahrscheinlich angebracht, damut du nicht so viel Gewicht auf der Folie hast.

(Tritt deinem Mann mal in den Hintern :crazy:  )


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

schäm * ehhmmm also ich hab die dickeren arme ...
mein männe ist viel zu dürr...
und stämmt nur kugelsachreiber ,
ich landei bin da etwas mehr gewohnt , aber muß zugeben das buddeln hat mir heftig zu gesetzt  merke es schon recht doll im rücken .naja und das alles 10 wochen nach einer geburt war wohl auch nicht so gut , aber egal nun bin ich ja fast fertig .

naja das mit der mauer und der schien ,,,, hmm könnt ich auch noch hinbekommen , aber mit mein akkuschrauber komm ich da wohl nicht weit ...
und welche art von schien soll ich nehmen ???

reichen nicht ein paar große steine an die mauer zu setzen ???
wie gesagt mein männe brauch ich damit nicht kommen  der geht nicht ins kalte nass , das muß ich heut sowieso brrrr,,, aber will die pflanzen von meiner schwester  in teich reinpflanzen .
naja und ich bin schon froh wenn mein männe mir dann irgendwann in den nächsten wochen mal strom zum teich  legt wegen pumpe und soweiter ...
aber danke für die tipps , lieb von euch ...

hab irgendwie den falschen mann ,normal sind es doch die männer die sich so für teichbau begeistern oder ???


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Warum die Folie andübeln??

Wenn man die Steine dagegen stapelt, sollte sie fest genug klemmen (sie darf halt nicht wieder runter rutschen). Wachsen kann da von außen auch nichts.... ich denke, es geht ohne Klemmschiene etc.
Jochen hatte doch auch das Problem... guckst Du hier. 

Scheint zu halten....


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

ja genau mit steinen muß zumindest erstmal reichen ,
es sei denn thomas meldet sich freiwillig  zum andübeln .
mein männe brauch ich da gar nicht erst fragen ,macht er nicht :-(


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*



			
				kleinmolli70 schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau mit steinen muß zumindest erstmal reichen ,
> es sei denn thomas meldet sich freiwillig  zum andübeln .
> :-(



Ich hab nur nen 220 Volt Boschhammer  

Wenn das mit den Steinen geht;- umso besser.

(Schade eigentlich;- ich hätte deinem Mann mal 10 Säcke Estrichbeton auf die Füße- auf'm  Schreibtisch gelegt


----------



## newman71 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Für das Andübeln der Schiene aus Edelstahl benötigt man unbedingt einen einigermaßen glatten Untergrund. Daher sind beim Einsatz solcher Schienen Arbeiten an der Natursteinmauer unumgänglich. --> größere Schlagbohrmaschine !! nix mehr mit Akku-Betrieb.

Uwe


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

ok ok , und wer meldet sich freiwillig ???


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*



			
				kleinmolli70 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ok , und wer meldet sich freiwillig ???



Telefonnummer deines Mannes bitte


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

lieber nicht , dann bekomm ich nur noch mehr ärger :-(


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Hi Kleinmolli,


ich sag mal erst:* Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!!*

Hab mal ein Bild von Annett geklaut........
Also wir haben unseren Teichrand so ausgeführt

 

Wir haben gleich beim Bau den Wall bei jeder Schaufel Sand immer schön fest getreten......


Und wegen Ufermatten schau mal bei E..y, das gibbet die z.T. auch zum halben Preis von Leuten die beim Teichbau was Überbehalten haben.....


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

ja danke für den tipp aber habe mir für den rand schon etwas kunstrasen gekauft , mal sehen wie das wird ...


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Salut Kleinmolli,
du hast doch bestimmt nen richtigen Vornamen.

Wenn du uns den verrätst, dann wird das hier bestimmt etwas unanonymer  

(Dein Avatar ist wunderschön, >meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch nachträglich< aber ich bezweifele ehrlich, daß dein Bleistiftspitzer dem Jungen-oder Mädchen wirklich die Pampers wechselt, oder die unendliche Geduld für die Flasche hat.

So Typen kann ich nicht leiden und seiner Frau und der Mutter des Kindes zu helfen, hat etwas mit Höflichkeit uns Cavalier zu tun)

Um Fertigbeton wirst du nicht herumkommen und in der Größenordnung von 15-20Säcken à 40 Kilo denken müssen.

Hast du nicht irgendjemanden, der dir helfen kann?
(Trag dich doch mal in die Mitgliederkarte ein;- von mir bist du zu weit weg)

Freundlichste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Guck mal hier:

http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/TeichKapilarsperre.jpg

Diese Steine dürften für den Wall, aber umgedreht wesentlich besser sein.
Dann brauchst du auch nicht soviel schweren Estrichbeton  

Hab ich aus dem Thread hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4148  geklaut


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

hallo thomas 

naja mit mein männe da hast du schon ein wenig recht , aber er hat zur zeit zwei jobs und kaum zeit , und außerdem war ich ja so heiß auf den teich , er nun mal garnicht.
deswegen bin ich ja schon froh das er es mir dennoch erlaubt hat .und ich hab auch spaß drann es allein zu machen .nur kann ich nicht so wie ich gerne würde , ist immerhin sein grundstück und haus ,bin ja auch nur zugezogen ...

dennoch danke für dein tipp die idee von den anderen bildern ist klasse , aber leider auch nicht umsetzbar da ich leider auch nicht so die finanzellen  möglichkeiten habe .
ich werd es wohl mal versuchen  in den kleinen wall einen graben zu ziehen  dann die folie rein  oben drüber kies und dann von außen große steine  gegen zu legen so das etwas folien rand rausragt ,muß wohl den wall dafür wieder breiter machen , das war er schon aber mußte ich wieder abtragen weil mein männe gemeckert hat ...
tja alles nicht so einfach , er bremmst mich schon sehr aus , und vor allem verliert man so langsam den spaß drann , aber naja nun hab ich es ja soweit fast fertig .

man kann eben nicht alles haben ...
aber falls du noch ne idee hast gerne !!!
ich bin übrigens petra und der kleine heißt janek vincent


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

Hallo Petra,

in manchen Baumärkten/Teppichläden gibt es Kunstrasen zu kaufen. Ab und an haben die auch kostenlose/günstige Reste... Du brauchst ja keine meterbreiten Streifen....
Vielleicht wäre das ein günstiger Ersatz für die Ufermatte?
Den Kunstrasen würde ich ein paar Tage mit Wasser durchspülen - zur Sicherheit!
Karsten. hat ihn vor Jahren im Teich verbaut und bisher nichts negatives berichtet.

Skizzen hatte ich ja weiter vor schon gepostet.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: auch frage wegen folienrand*

halo annett 
ja kunstrasen hab ich mir schon besorgt .
ist momentan nur zu kalt hier um  in den vollen teich zu springen .wollt erstmal vom teich aus bepflanzen und einrichten bevor ich mich dann an kante und ufer rann mache .
aber den rasen schon mal  durchspülen ist ne gute idee danke dir !!!


----------

